# hudson state game area...warning!!!



## kinzua (Mar 21, 2005)

i know a guy that had two of his beagles killed by cyotes at hudson. this was last year. another guy came up to us last year and asked if we seen a beagle he was missing, and that happened to us again this year. after putting the pieces of the puzzle together i wonder if the cyotes got the other two dogs. i wouldn't mind getting a bunch of guys together and driving that area and putting posters up to shoot them damn things. i'd hate to see this happen to anymore hounds.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

sounds like a good plan to me man, good luck huntin!


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

It seems like you're mad at the yotes:lol::lol::lol: Yes, I understand it's a guys dogs but it's their home out there and when humans or pets go out there it's fair game in my opinion. Afterall, they are fighting for their lives


----------



## sharodhunter1226 (Sep 29, 2008)

So its ok for the yotes to kill a beagle because that is where they live?

But your right its not there fault its the DNR and our fault as hunters not keeping there numbers in check. As a hunter if you see one take it and allow more trappers and hunters on some of these private properties to thin them out so they wont go after our hounds and pets and *God forbid a small child.*


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

All I am saying is that when you go out with your dogs into the woods, where the coyotes LIVE, and you are running down the coyotes to kill them, they have every right in the world. It's THEIR LAND. The owners also need to be more responsible for their dogs in these situations. I love hunting coyotes and I when someone asks me to take them off their land due to damage or ADC I am more than willing. But once again, these animals are competing for their life. What do you expect, for them to just lay down and let the dogs/you kill them? Come on....


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

Most guys are running their beagles to rabbit hunt and watch/listen to the dog run. Coyotes are not chasing and killing beagles to save their own lives, they are doing it for an easy meal. I have not heard of this happening very often with coyotes, the wolves in the UP are another story. I'm not sure where the fighting for their lives is coming from. That being said....

If you loose a dog and leave it over night you run the risk of not seeing it again period. This is why E-collars and tracking collars are on my dog every time the tail gate drops. Its not like the old days when you could leave your coat and come back the next day to find your dog.


----------



## upperlimits (Jan 15, 2008)

the only good yote is a dead yote.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

sixft4par said:


> Most guys are running their beagles to rabbit hunt and watch/listen to the dog run. Coyotes are not chasing and killing beagles to save their own lives, they are doing it for an easy meal. I have not heard of this happening very often with coyotes, the wolves in the UP are another story. I'm not sure where the fighting for their lives is coming from. That being said....
> 
> :lol::lol: SO are you so any dead wolf is a good wolf too? A coyote doesn't have internal feelings, he's not going to feel bad whether he eats a beagle or a bunny. It's food to him. I'm sorry for your dogs but that is the type of danger that you put them in.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

And if you took the time to read the rest of my post that is exactly why I run with e-collars and a tracking collar. Here....let me post it again and give you a second chance.

"If you loose a dog and leave it over night you run the risk of not seeing it again period. This is why E-collars and tracking collars are on my dog every time the tail gate drops. Its not like the old days when you could leave your coat and come back the next day to find your dog." 

I didn't say anything about feelings, or killing wolves, or anything else.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

yea, read it buddy. you basically said two different things in those paragraphs, which is why i quoted the specific part. i get you with the e-collars, and that is a good way for hunters to keep track of their dogs and is responsible.


----------



## IrishHillsGriffin (Jan 5, 2009)

no one traps out their because they get their traps stole blame it on them. and if they cant keep track of their dogs its their own fault. There could be any number of ways the dogs died


----------



## Four Seasons (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the warning!

I live only about seven to eight miles west of there and was thinking about running my _lone_ beagle by _myself_ tomorrow because I have the day off. I'll try to be more careful out there from now on, though I only hunt it once or twice for small game per year.

Thanks,

-Four Seasons


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

do trap that land.I do. must be my fault.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

gil -- you haven't been trapping beagles out there have you? :yikes: :lol:

Those of you that are bickering like a couple of middle school girls: 

The yotes have the right to do what they will do and eat what they will eat -- including our dogs -- that's life. 

However, that fact doesn't take away your right to go out there with a bunch of guys and round up as many as you like (and I encourage you to do so!) -- also, life... Sounds like a good time in fact!

KW


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

for beagles. I have killed a couple coyotes out there over the years. had 3 put the sneek on me while I was turkey hunting.they got down wind= gone. there are some around. so good luck

about your dogs, mite look into the two legged varmits.


----------



## terrierman816 (Jul 31, 2007)

breed alittle bulldog into beagles, could make it a fair fight.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

sharodhunter1226 said:


> So its ok for the yotes to kill a beagle because that is where they live?
> 
> But your right its not there fault its the DNR and our fault as hunters not keeping there numbers in check. As a hunter if you see one take it and allow more trappers and hunters on some of these private properties to thin them out so they wont go after our hounds and pets and *God forbid a small child.*


 
Good lord that is a little dramatic don't you think????? Wild places are wild places enter at your own risk. Coyotes get hungry and are opotunistic hunters thats why they can survive almost anywhere. Good luck trapping etc. But don't get all dramatic on us here.

Ganzer


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, this thread has been a real eye-opener for me. I thought coyotes only attacked road-runners.


----------



## SeaRay (Jan 23, 2008)

Zarathustra said:


> Wow, this thread has been a real eye-opener for me. I thought coyotes only attacked road-runners.


Ya but they are indestructable, fall off cliffs, blow them up ect. Good luck reducing the population.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Quit bitching, and go out and eradicate some of those yotes, be careful with your hounds but you can't worry constantly about what if that happens. The little hounds are born to hunt and you are far doing them a dis-service if you hold them back. You are only given so many sunrizes. then you are worm food. Go enjoy yourself.


----------

